# Rear diffuser mod



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

so now i'm going to have to do a dual exhaust mod, anyone know of anything that can be done without cutting up the bottom of the car?

_Modified by RATFINK at 12:09 AM 6-21-2004_

_Modified by RATFINK at 12:25 AM 6-21-2004_
Has anyone done dual exhaust on a non quatro TT ? 


_Modified by RATFINK at 1:40 AM 6-21-2004_


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

damn doood. its pretty pimptastic. 
isnt the dual exhast a bolt on thing. dont think there is any cutting involved.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (tnesh)*

You might have wanted to investigate this a bit more before hacking all of this up...
The rear of the FWD TT is different than the quattro, meaning that the FWD cannot fit a dual exhaust, however I have seen that AUDI make a fake dummy tip that you can use.
I however would not put a fake tip on the rear of my car


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (hoTTub)*

SGI made a dual exaust for the non quatto DTMAutohas use to have it on his red TT.
I can be done


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

nope....it can't be done without a fake tip or what amounts to an almost useless 2nd exhaust pipe...


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (hoTTub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hoTTub* »_nope....it can't be done without a fake tip or what amounts to an almost useless 2nd exhaust pipe...

Easy Tough Guy... maybe he did his research,, and there is something available. 
..sucks to be a wet blanket .








it looks good 
.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (tnesh)*

Remus also makes a dual exhaust for the non quattro TT. And you now what I don't care if it doesn't work that well.
Your a typical Audi guy always negative about what other do to there cars if it's not you way.
I like it and that’s all that matters to me so just go away. You wouldn't have told me this to my face.
You just hide behind you computer screen being negative.
*Maybe you need to do your research TUFF GUY!*

_Modified by RATFINK at 8:17 PM 6-21-2004_


_Modified by RATFINK at 8:23 PM 6-21-2004_


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (hoTTub)*

hey Ratfink....
Can you make sure to check with the tough guy next time before you take your car for a spin please... we all want you to do what we like, not you..ok








what a JO!


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (mk2boost)*

How about next time you frame your question right..
If you just want a dummy tip to look like a dual exhaust than why not do it and buy the *kits* you know exist (I had said that they exist but they are NOT true dual exhausts, they are single exhausts with a dummy tip)


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (tnesh)*

I already said something was available..I am just telling you it is not a true dual exhaust...it is a fake tip. I mentioned that to him to help him.
Now the other option is to remove the spare tire, the spare tire well and have it filled in at a body shop, that would allow you to route a TRUE dual exhaust...


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (hoTTub)*

My original post says exhaust not dummy mod. 
The Remus calls for cutting but the SGI doesn't
The Remus give better flow so they say.


----------



## Europa (Mar 15, 2004)

*Yes, it does say exhaust...*

And like hoTTub said, you'll have to cut the spare tire well to fit a true twin-tip exhaust.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: Yes, it does say exhaust... (Europa)*

Just an FYI, since you felt I was attacking you....
here is the Remus *dual exhaust* for the FWD TT...thi is what I was trying to tell you.







Not exactly a true dual exhaust


----------



## dobe (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

i've seen this post before, & hostly i did what to say some bad, 
but you know what when you finish PLEASE BUY NEW REAR VALENCE,
it would look so much better.


----------



## CdnTT (Nov 18, 2002)

*that is just completely gross!!!*


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: that is just completely gross!!! (CdnTT)*

And for your enjoyment....here is the MTM version


----------



## Madfish (Jul 9, 2003)

hmmmmmm I'm thinking one dirty tip and one clean.....


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

Okay buddy, let me break it down to you like this.
One, I applaud your creativity. Great ideas, patience, and skills have created some of the greatest things in this world..
but..
that "rear diffuser mod" ain't workin' it.








I hate to be the one to break this to ya, but it looks like you bought some peel/stick chrome trim and some home depot gutter guard metal, and tried to make a mod. And while your workmanship was strong, the final product isn't impressive... I hate to say this.. but...
It looks like you backed into a birdcage.
I'm sorry - but there is no reason to cheapen a beautiful $40,000 car with this crap. 
Take it off. 
AW4E


----------



## zgtt (Jul 17, 2002)

*here is an example of what might work...*









once you figure out the dual exhaust thang (better yet, do this mod to a single hole OEM valance... would look good I think)


----------



## dobe (May 28, 2003)

*Re:*

this one is actualy to the MOD's 
PLEASE remove this thread, you will do us all a BIG favor!!!






















i'm Begging you on behalf of all TTers.


_Modified by dobe at 8:28 PM 6-29-2004_


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Re: (dobe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dobe* »_this one is actualy to the MOD's 
PLEASE remove this thread, you will do us all a BIG favor!!!






















i'm Begging you on behalf of all TTers.

_Modified by dobe at 8:28 PM 6-29-2004_

if u dont like it dont look at it.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tnesh)*

Thanks allot guys for your opinions but they don't matter to me. And hottub thanks for clearing up what you meant.
And for cheeping up a TT that rear end is worth $1000 it a Schnitzer M3 rear diffuser.
And if you don't want this thread up start your own. at least I try to be different. I noticed since I bought this TT that most Of the TT owner are very dry they don't like change and are quick to criticize. 
Think about it before you post



_Modified by RATFINK at 10:37 PM 7-2-2004_


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (dobe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dobe* »_i've seen this post before, & hostly i did what to say some bad, 
but you know what when you finish PLEASE BUY NEW REAR VALENCE,
it would look so much better.









Hey dode keep your mouth shut when grown folks are talken.
Why say somthin bad did it make you feel all big and bad.
tipical


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RATFINK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RATFINK* »_
And for cheeping up a TT that rear end is worth $1000 it a Schnitzer M3 rear diffuser.
_Modified by RATFINK at 10:37 PM 7-2-2004_

Then buy yourself a BMW.
And to the idea of "I try to be different"
Everyone tries to be different. Doesn't make you special. John Wayne Gacey was different.
"Most of the TT owners are dry " - okay, sir, but an overgeneralization there, almost prejudice - which means - Psst! - out the window goes your credibility.


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RATFINK)*

"I didn't ask you if you liked it or not. How would you like it if you posted something and everyone attacked you?"
Well, we don't waste our time on half-assed mods.
Here's a suggestion - if you want something different and unique, go buy the oem 3.2 rear valance, have it sprayed with chrome or gunmetal metalic, and add an exhaust tip. Even add your "peel and stick" chrome edging too.
Bam. Easy and unique.


----------



## a3vr6vdubber (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: (RATFINK)*

wow...there are truly some negative attitudes in this forum http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif tell ratfink his car looks like it backed up into a bird cage, or it looks like he put it together at the "home depot performance part aile" i assure you that absolutely none of you would have the freakin balls to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if you dont like it move on bfd.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








-Randy


_Modified by a3vr6vdubber at 11:05 AM 7-3-2004_


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*

Furthermore, what I think is the root of my problem with you mod, is that the lines of your homemade "valence" don't match the lines of the car.
It's too squarish.
It honestly doesn't look like you replace the exhaust surround (the body color piece) - it looks like you just stuck something on it.
If the metal "Edging" you used actually matched the rounder perimeter of the valence, then it would look hot.
But right now, it's just too squarish for the back of the car.
And we all know that there's barely a straight line or a hard corner on our cars.
Now, see. I can be helpful and honest without being rude.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*

But you were already rude. to late...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_Furthermore, what I think is the root of my problem with you mod, is that the lines of your homemade "valence" don't match the lines of the car.
It's too squarish.
It honestly doesn't look like you replace the exhaust surround (the body color piece) - it looks like you just stuck something on it.
If the metal "Edging" you used actually matched the rounder perimeter of the valence, then it would look hot.
But right now, it's just too squarish for the back of the car.
And we all know that there's barely a straight line or a hard corner on our cars.
Now, see. I can be helpful and honest without being rude.

Audrey...
You sound like you are a god of Automobiles, and what mods should be like...
Why don't you post a picture of your TT (probably stock) so it can be judged as well..this way you can show the mod power and taste you posses?
Ratfink's mod is not home made, and it is unique and you probably couldn't afford to spend a $k on a non-bolt on part and modify it. That takes balls and skill! In which ever way "you" or any other wanting an Audi made bolt-on thinks, it is different and a starting stage to be different. As many on here have their opinions, heres mine about you...
You need to get you head out of you anal(sp?) and smell some fresh air... as your opinion was not asked for block head!
Tom


_Modified by mk2boost at 12:41 PM 7-3-2004_


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*

audrey. your a ****. ..your the type of person i used to punk when we were kids. and take your lunch money. .. just to tell you who i feel bout you..
proceed with your bashing.










_Modified by hoTTub at 6:49 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (tnesh)*

AudryTT and dode it’s a shame you guy had to turn this harmless post into a disaster. And you guys are new to this website too great first impression. 
I dare you to come over and kick my dog while you at it.
Thanks for the defense Tnesh and mk2boost


----------



## Beaker In RPG (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: (tnesh)*









personally, i think id hit it.


----------



## danm (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_"
Well, we don't waste our time on half-assed mods.
Here's a suggestion -...


But you waste your time posting more opinions that people didnt ask for. 
Thanks for wasting 3 min of my life waiting for you to make a point with your posts.
I'm not too into TT's so it's not my cup of tea, but you gotta respect the man for having the balls to do his own creative mod on his "40k car", not to mention his craftmanship is clean. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
( yeah I know i just posted my opinion and nobody asked me for it, gold star for you )


----------



## chilipepperxxx (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (danm)*

What about just filling in the line on the valence around the polished piece? That way the round lines of the stock valence won't be conflicting with the squarish lines of the polished piece. Just an idea, but good job on being original. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (chilipepperxxx)*

yah I thought about filling in the lines maybe later.


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RATFINK)*

Ratfink,
Do what you want, I don't care. 
So go to pepboys and get your stupid altezza lights, your fake exhaust tip (with "strobing" LEDS), the blue saran wrap to make your windows look like a benz, cut your springs to lower your car, buy a "FEAR THIS" window banner, and of course, the "type r" badge.. I don't care. It's your car, you have to drive it.
All I'm saying is that your exhaust surround it looks like crap. It stands out like a sore thumb, especially on a blue tt . I'm entitled to my opinion , just as much as you are.
In regards to my TT, lay off. It's barely two months old. And I'm working on primarily performance mods right now (suspension installed, ttda installed, chip on order, exhaust (the real dual-tip kind) and a short shifter, installed), along with physical appearance mods, including riso clears (installed), bee-sting antennae (on order), 30% tint, debadged (first day of ownership), body-matched headlamps (done) and votex front.
Simple, yes, but we all have to start off somewhere.


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Re: (AudreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_Ratfink,
Do what you want, I don't care. 


He has..didn't need any permission









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_
So go to pepboys and get your stupid altezza lights, your fake exhaust tip (with "strobing" LEDS), the blue saran wrap to make your windows look like a benz, cut your springs to lower your car, buy a "FEAR THIS" window banner, and of course, the "type r" badge.. I don't care. It's your car, you have to drive it.


you sound like you know what is availabe for your taste at Pep Boys... how does getting an AC Schnitzer product compare to blue saran wrap tard!









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_
All I'm saying is that your exhaust surround it looks like crap. It stands out like a sore thumb, especially on a blue tt . I'm entitled to my opinion , just as much as you are.

Never asked for your opinion, asked who makes dual exhaust kits other than what was mentioned..and from the following paragraph, your opinion is as predicted...very common and boring, no balls!!









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_
In regards to my TT, lay off. It's barely two months old. 










_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_ And I'm working on primarily performance mods right now (suspension installed, ttda installed, chip on order, exhaust (the real dual-tip kind) and a short shifter, installed), 

How Original!









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_ along with physical appearance mods, including riso clears (installed.










_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_ bee-sting antennae (on order)
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_30% tint, debadged (first day of ownership)
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_body-matched headlamps (done)










_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_and votex front.
 
Again, so original...how common!









_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_Simple, yes, but we all have to start off somewhere.
 
So does Ratfink...now have a warm glass of milk and make sure to get your favorite night time story read to you before you go nighty night kid...
As a new user & new owner with a big head and so much negativity = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Tom


_Modified by mk2boost at 2:08 PM 7-4-2004_


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

Well this post has certainly generated a lot of talk. I know you don't care about my opinion but it is a forum. First, if you don't want opinions don't post a thread. Second, If you only want positive opinions only show your mother. I think your mod is a great idea but I think it would look better if you could follow the lines of the original valence or make it so you can replace the entire valence. Keep on moddin' sometimes it takes several tries to get a great one, but after all it is only my opinion.


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (mk2boost)*

I like the concept, but not the execution.
I agree that it doesn't look its best because you have the rounded valance and then this squared off piece... leaving edges of the valance surrounding it. 
I would either:
A: Redo it to match the lines of the original valance, or
B: Fill the lines in so you can't see the original valance's shape.
But you gotta do what you like!!

Here are some examples of A:


















_Modified by BluHeaven at 2:18 AM 7/5/2004_


----------



## BluHeaven (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (BluHeaven)*

here is what it would look like with the other tip and the OEM valance lines filled


----------



## Operation: Rabbit (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_Second, If you only want positive opinions only show your mother.

hahaha.....only if you knew....these guys got mom jokes for DAYS....


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: Re: (BluHeaven)*

Nice job blue, that makes a world of difference.


----------



## TTRPM (Jul 5, 2003)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

Well since its an M3 Rear diffuser.... i think it would look better with the SGI Quad exhaust


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (TTRPM)*

I don't mind the criticism but when you’re as harsh as AudryTT that wasn't necessary.
And the photo shopped version of my diffuser that was tight.
Thanks guys finally some cool Audi People. 
P.S my original post wasn't asking if anyone like it because I'm not done yet but oh well.








Like you said everyone has there own opinions but I wouldn't have been as harshand bash anyone like some people did. Treat people how you want to be treated. Didn't your moms tell you that. 
Happy 4th





























_Modified by RATFINK at 6:16 PM 7-4-2004_


_Modified by hoTTub at 6:51 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

Dude, whatev.
Not gonna crap on your car anymore. 
There's enough crap on it already - my words couldn't do it justice.







Besides, there's enough talk about it on other forums - and they're all laughin'.



_Modified by AudreyTT at 5:00 AM 7-5-2004_


----------



## mk2boost (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (AudreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_heh heh... bring it









R U Kidding me







Your probably dont even own a TT with this childish attitude.. And bring what , an internet fight http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Go to the Audi dealer and get your next mod, a coffee mug and a pen








BTW..we still haven't seen your p.o.s!


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (RATFINK)*

Who changed their screen name?








Who's in disguise?







Sorry, kiddo, I'm here to stay.








And by the way, it's "Peace Out"


----------



## TTRed (Jul 5, 2004)

*Don't do it.*

Don't get your feelings hurt but that looks bad . But it is your car so do what you like


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Don't do it. (TTRed)*

Nope I'm not going to get my feelings hurt by your opinion.
I just don't like AudryTTs attitude he turned this topic into a disaster.
I wasn't asking for opinions I was asking for exhaust help.
not design help. But thanks for you opinion.
AudeyTT,Oh and good comeback. you were up bright and early to reply and say ( by the way it peace out ) wow that’s like you getting slapped in the face and the only comeback you have is to say BACK TO YOU ) 
I’m not going to even correct it .


----------



## BlackaudiTT (Feb 26, 2003)

bahhahahahhahah
a coffee mug and a pen.....you forgot the coaster..

it doesnt get much better than that...\\\
Ratfink..check out ABT they had pics of a rear valence similar to the ACschnitzer for the TT which they sell parts for...but it was for a 4 tip exhaust..not my taste...but it might give you some ideas on cutting and aligning it up...
Hottubs right though..the second tip is gonna be just a show thing...but if you like it you like it...I always thought the 180s looked like tar with one fartt can. 
I had a 225 for 3 years...it was a POS....before that I had lots of dubs...always modded them all....
look at it this way...what some say is sheet today isnt always sheet tommorow...I remember years ago like in 90 buying some parts for my Acura..everybody around my area was dumping on me for the big wheels, the usuals...but hey that was then....you get the idea...
I think if you work in some fillarr there abit and some paint itll look pretty good..

I say no coffee mug for him.....
Dude I dont like your valence...but I like your idea and how your gettin it to work...

_Modified by BlackaudiTT at 12:42 AM 7-6-2004_


_Modified by hoTTub at 6:56 AM 7-6-2004_


----------



## Operation: Rabbit (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: (BlackaudiTT)*

please post that audiworld link....
what a cheap shot puss move.


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Rear diffuser mod (tnesh)*

I ain't even gonna bother with you.







I just say it like it is, and now I'm gonna walk away.
Why argue on an internet forum? Heck, if I had to stoop to you level, or ever lower, I'd be staring straight at that ugly valence. And I'm not prepared to put myself in an ugly situation like that.








Besides, I'm the least of RATFINK'S problems. He's having more smack talked about him in the other forums, and I can't even compete with that.


----------



## BlackaudiTT (Feb 26, 2003)

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1094989.phtml

must be saggy diaper day....for a full load of huggies follow the link....


----------



## AudreyTT (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (BlackaudiTT)*

Aight dawg. Final post on this thread.
Did a search on the whole "Schnitzer diffuser"
I give you mad props for creating and exact replica of it. That's cool, you got an eye for creativity.
But, my point is, it doesn't look good on the tt, with it's round lines.
On the bmw m3 and m5, yeah, it's hot, because the whole back of the car is squarish.
I'm leavin' it at that. 
And your little "threatening" instant messages are pointless. If I wanted a good C0Ck and Bull story, I'd read Hemingway.
If you got somethin' to say to me, say it in front of everyone.


----------



## tnesh (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (AudreyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AudreyTT* »_Aight dawg. Final post on this thread.
Did a search on the whole "Schnitzer diffuser"
I give you mad props for creating and exact replica of it. That's cool, you got an eye for creativity.
But, my point is, it doesn't look good on the tt, with it's round lines.
On the bmw m3 and m5, yeah, it's hot, because the whole back of the car is squarish.
I'm leavin' it at that. 
And your little "threatening" instant messages are pointless. If I wanted a good C0Ck and Bull story, I'd read Hemingway.
If you got somethin' to say to me, say it in front of everyone.


----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

*Re: (tnesh)*

AudreyTT and Tnesh....both of you can lay off the personal attacks please...no more posts bashing each other.


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (hoTTub)*

From the very beginning I never asked for anyone’s opinion. I just wanted exhaust help.
I got help from hottub and it was misunderstood. I get bombarded by people about the looks of the project. Which I didn’t expect from Audi owners because I thought they were more grown up than that.
All I received was cheap shots from most and some good ideas from otheres to help me out. When I’m on this forum if I don’t like something I keep my mouth shut because in the owners eye’s its there dreams and Ideas.
I’ve always tuned my car to please me not anyone else and I always stay clear of the norm meaning I don’t want my car to look like it was cloned.
When I see TTs they are usually stock or the have RH wheel with a votex body kit. Which is very nice but it’s a cloned look.
And that’s not the way I choose to do my cars. Its called freedom of choice people.
Have a nice day. 

this tread is going to be lock soon.




_Modified by RATFINK at 10:38 PM 7/6/2004_


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: Re: (RATFINK)*

that's enough folks


----------

